

Samsung Galaxy Tab or iPad? - shashank261

I am planning to buy a tablet. Should I opt for Samsung Galaxy Tab or iPad?
======
SquidLord
Me, I'm a Google fan so the Galaxy Tab running Froyo (Android 2.2) is always
going to be a winner unless you want to get seriously into iPad synthesizer
aps (where it has a huge advantage currently). Ultimately, though, it comes
down to deciding what you want it FOR. Games and sound aps? You'll need an
iPad. eReading, techy geek stuff, reading news / Google integration? Gotta go
with the Android.

~~~
shashank261
If I go for iPad, Should I wait for iPad2. I heard its going to be lot better.
BTW, I ll be using tablet for techy geek stuff, reading news and ocassional
gaming.

~~~
lopatamd
rofl THEN you will have to wait for ipad 3 because will have a better camera
and it will be slimmer XDDDD

dont be a fool dude

~~~
shashank261
Hm,,I heard iPad2 will be launched early 2011. I can wait for couple of months

------
frou_dh
The iPad is essentially twice as big. So screen size and portability
preferences should steer you well for a start.

~~~
odyniec
I'm a fresh baked Galaxy Tab user. So far I've used it for browsing the
intertubes and reading ebooks, and I must say it does both pretty well.
However, I'd agree that some more screen estate wouldn't hurt, especially for
PDF files that don't play well with text reflow (pretty much every book with
formatted source code samples).

